# The mothers of Hobbits?



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 25, 2002)

I friend of mine took the initiative posting this question in his forum (I know, I have tried to talk him into coming here, he just won’t listen) so thought I could bring it up here as well, and get som replay on your thaughts, seeing there are many here with much knowledge on Tolkien and his works.

Men and elves came from Iluvatar, dwarves came from Äule, but where did hobbits come from?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 25, 2002)

I think there is something in the foreword to The Hobbit or the appendices of the Lord of the Rings, but here is an excerpt from the prologue (part 1) of LotR



> It is plain indeed that in spite of later estrangement Hobbits are relatives of ours: far nearer to us than Elves, or even than Dwarves. Of old they spoke the languages of Men, after their own fashion, and liked and disliked much the same things as Men did. But what exactly our relationship is can no longer be discovered. The beginning of Hobbits lies far back in the Elder Days that are now lost and forgotten. Only the Elves still preserve any records of that vanished time, and their traditions are concerned almost entirely with their own history, in which Men appear seldom and Hobbits are not mentioned at all. Yet it is clear that Hobbits had, in fact, lived quietly in Middle-earth for many long years before other folk became even aware of them. And the world being after all full of strange creatures beyond count, these little people seemed of very little importance. But in the days of Bilbo, and of Frodo his heir, they suddenly became, by no wish of their own, both important and renowned, and troubled the counsels of the Wise and the Great.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 26, 2002)

I askes this question once. The answer I recieved was that they were relatives of trolls or something that were relatives of orcs that came from elves. They were not evil because they regreted for the evil actions of their ancestors.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 26, 2002)

*WHAT?!*

I've never heard anything like that..
I've heard that they were Men, and they were somehow sundered from them and they lived a secretive life, so they lessened greatly in height..
I wonder when they were first around, though.. Because according to UT, the term 'Halfling' is of Númenórean origin, because Hobbits were about half the height of the Numies (being 3-4 feet tall).


----------

